# Thuộc lòng những cột mốc phát triển của bé từ 0 đến 6 tháng tuổi



## ngoclan (18/9/19)

Thông tin hữu ích về những cột mốc phát triển của trẻ từ 0 đến 6 tháng tuổi và những điều cần theo dõi trẻ trong khoảng thời gian này.

*Từ khi chào đời cho đến 1 ngày sau sanh:*

*Biểu hiện:*
Trẻ có thể có biểu hiện vàng da sinh lý. Tùy mỗi bé sẽ có mức độ nặng nhẹ khác nhau. Nếu mức độ nặng sẽ chuyển sang vàng da bệnh lý cần phải can thiệp chiếu đèn và hỗ trợ từ nhân viên y tế.
Hiện tượng vàng da này không phải do trẻ thiếu Vitamin D, cũng không phải do mẹ ăn nhiều carot như 1 số quan niệm của cha mẹ đã từng chia sẽ. Vàng da sơ sinh này là do tăng hợp chất Bilirubin gián tiếp. Thông thường, vàng da sẽ hết sau 7 ngày đối với trẻ sinh khỏe mạnh, và 14 ngày đối với trẻ sinh non.

*Những điều cần lưu tâm và theo dõi:*
Theo dõi mức độ lan rộng của vàng da bằng cách ấn nhẹ ngón tay lên da bé. Mức độ nhẹ: chỉ vàng da vùng mặt, cổ, ngực và vùng bụng phía trên rốn.
Khi mang bé về nhà, nếu bé ở mức độ vàng da nhẹ, mẹ có thể cho bé tắm nắng nhẹ vào sáng sớm. Tắm nắng chỉ giúp vàng da sinh lý nhẹ.






​Khi bé bị vàng da nặng (2 cánh tay, chân hoặc dưới rốn) thì nên cho bé đi khám ở cơ sở y tế gần nhất. Dư Bilirubin gián tiếp sẽ ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến não của bé.

*Trẻ từ 1 tháng tuổi:*
Cơ thể trẻ có thể cần Vitamin D cho các hoạt động, trong đó có hấp thụ canxi từ sữa. Trẻ nên có đầy đủ vitamin D để cho sự phát triển khỏe mạnh của răng và xương sau này. Vitamin D trong thực phẩm rất ít.

*Bé từ 2 đến 6 tháng tuổi:*

*Biểu hiện:*
Trẻ có sự phát triển vượt bậc về não bộ. Do đó, trẻ bắt đầu khám phá mọi vật xung quanh bằng các giác quan trong miệng của bé. Dĩ nhiên, khởi đầu chính là các ngón tay, bàn tay của bé. Bé thích ngậm bàn tay. Qua độ tuổi này, bé cũng tự mất thói quen này. Sau 6 tháng, bé vẫn thích ngậm các ngón tay cũng bình thường vì bé chưa bỏ được thói quen này. Nhưng, sau 2 tuổi, thói quen ngậm tay thì không nên được duy trì.

*Những điều cần lưu tâm và theo dõi:*
Tôi nghĩ nhiều cha mẹ cảm thấy lạ và "mất vệ sinh" vì bé hay ngậm tay của bé. Nhiều bé còn ngậm đến lở cả da tay. Nhưng, tất cả đều bình thường, cha mẹ nên mừng hơn lo vì bé đang phát triển não bộ. Cha mẹ chỉ cần rửa tay sạch cho bé tha hồ ngậm.
Các bé ngậm lỡ da tay, bạn có thể hạn chế 1 số lần ngậm bằng cách mang bao tay cho bé. Sau 6 tháng, nếu bé còn ngậm tay, có thể giới thiệu ti giả. Nhưng, phải bỏ ti giả trước khi bé 1 tuổi. Sau 2 tuổi, cha mẹ có thể nói bé hiểu bỏ thói quan ngậm tay vì lúc này bé có thể nhận thức được 1 phần điều cha mẹ nói.

*Trẻ từ 2 đến 4 tháng tuổi:*

*Biểu hiện:*
Bé có sự hình thành các liên kết khi ngủ, và nhận thức tốt hơn về hình ảnh trong ngày. Do đó, giấc ngủ của bé sẽ xáo trộn và hay cựa quậy, khó ngủ và hay lăn lộn.

*Cha mẹ cần theo dõi và quan sát những gì trong thời điểm này:*
Cha mẹ đừng quá lo lắng về giấc ngủ của bé trong giai đoạn này vì bạn cần phải hiểu: Trẻ đã dần lớn khôn, không chỉ nằm yên mãi được.
Bạn cố gắng vỗ bé vào giấc ngủ và đừng bế bé lên, rồi đi lòng vòng vỗ bé vì khi làm điều này bé sẽ tiếp tục hình thành liên kết hình ảnh khi ngủ, sẽ khó ngủ hơn. Bạn cứ để bé trên giường và vỗ bé ngủ lại.

*Từ tháng 5 đến hết 6 tháng tuổi:*

*Biểu hiện:*
Trẻ nên được cho làm quen với thực phẩm bên cạnh sữa. Ở giai đoạn này, trẻ có nhu cầu cao hơn ở 1 số chất dinh dưỡng. Ví dụ như sắt dự trữ trước sinh của bé đã cạn kiệt và cần được cung cấp thêm vào từ thực phẩm ăn dặm. Thực phẩm giàu sắt nên được giới thiệu từ tuần thứ 2 từ khi bắt đầu ăn dặm.

*Chuẩn bị thức ăn dặm cho bé:*
Khi bắt đầu giúp bé ăn dặm, cha mẹ nên chuẩn bị cấu trúc thức ăn ở dạng mịn, xay nhuyễn, có độ loãng, nhiều nước. Cháo thì tỷ lệ 1:10 [ 1 muỗng gạo: 10 muỗng nước]. Thịt cá rau củ cũng xay nhuyễn, mịn và rây.
Nấu cháo đúng tỷ lệ trước, sau đó trộn chung với thức ăn. Thịt heo/bò là những thực phẩm giàu sắt.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

